# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  5 Tính năng ưu việt của tổng đài MiPBX

## hoangmitek

Ngày nay, khi các doanh nghiệp không ngừng cạnh tranh giành chỗ đứng trong tâm trí khách hàng, ngoài những nỗ lực của đội ngũ Marketing, Xây dựng thương hiệu thì hoạt động chăm sóc khách hàng thông qua hệ thống tổng đài chính là một trong những yếu tố giúp doanh nghiệp xây dựng lợi thế cạnh tranh của mình.

Nhờ tốc độ, sự linh hoạt, yếu tố bảo mật và tích hợp dễ dàng với các phần mềm sẵn có của doanh nghiệp, tổng đài ảo luôn là lựa chọn thông minh dành cho mọi doanh nghiệp.



Dưới đây là 5 lợi ích nổi trội mà tổng đài ảo MiPBX™ mang lại cho doanh nghiệp:

1. Tính năng Automated Attendants (Tính năng IVR) 
Khi bạn gọi điện thoại đến một doanh nghiệp hay tổ chức có sử dụng dịch vụ tổng đài, bạn thường nghe thông điệp như: “Chào mừng quý khách đã gọi đến công ty chúng tôi. Hãy nhấn phím 1 để gặp bộ phận kinh doanh, phím 2 để gặp bộ phận kỹ thuật…” sau đó tùy vào sự tương tác của thuê bao gọi đến, hệ thống sẽ định hướng cuộc gọi theo mong muốn của khách hàng. Tính năng này giúp tự động hướng dẫn chi tiết cho người gọi điện đến công ty hay doanh nghiệp.



Thậm chí, khi muốn biết tiền cước điện thoại của thuê bao, muốn biết tỉ giá USD hiện nay hay muốn biết kết quả sổ số…tất cả những mong muốn này đề có thể thực hiện qua tính năng tương tác thoại IVR hay còn gọi tính năng định tuyến tự động.

Với tính năng cài đặt lời chào tương tác thoại IVR, doanh nghiệp có thể tạo sẵn bất kỳ kịch bản nào khi khách hàng gọi đến, không phân biệt nhu cầu của họ (gặp tổng đài viên, chuyển trực tiếp đến máy nhánh liên quan, gọi đến ngoài giờ làm việc, để lại lời nhắn,…). Nhờ đó, quá trình chăm sóc khách hàng của doanh nghiệp trở nên chủ động và chuyên nghiệp hơn bao giờ hết.

2. Tính năng Voicemail (hộp thư thoại)
Đây là tính năng cho phép hệ thống nhận các tin nhắn thoại. Bất kỳ khi nào số điện thoại bận thì hệ thống sẽ định hướng trực tiếp các cuộc gọi đến hộp thư thoại tương ứng.



Không cần phải nhờ đến dịch vụ của các nhà mạng lớn để giúp doanh nghiệp cung cấp tính năng để lại lời thoại mỗi khi không liên lạc được, và nếu sử dụng dịch vụ này bạn phải bỏ ra thêm chi phí. Giờ đây, chỉ với tổng đài ảo MiPBX™, bạn hoàn toàn có thể sử dụng tính năng này để CSKH tốt nhất với chi phí tối thiểu.

3. Mở rộng máy nhánh không giới hạn
Khi hoạt động kinh doanh của doanh nghiệp phát triển, bạn cần mở thêm đại lý và do đó cần tăng số lượng máy nhánh. Với tổng đài truyền thống bạn phải mất thêm chi phí để đi đường dây và mua hệ thống dây cáp điện thoại, tuy nhiên với tổng đài ảo MiPBX™, việc mở rộng số máy nhánh luôn đơn giản và chi phí rất thấp. Nhờ đó, doanh nghiệp không phải lo lắng về những chi phí phát sinh hay điều kiện để mở rộng số máy nhánh.

4. Caller ID (hiển thị số gọi)
Với chức năng Caller ID, khi khách hàng bất kỳ gọi đến, bạn đều biết chính xác họ gọi từ đâu và trong một số trường hợp bạn còn biết họ là ai. Ngòai ra, với chức năng này, bạn có thể xác nhận số thuê bao gọi đến để tiếp nhận hay không tiếp nhận và chặn một số cuộc gọi ngoài ý muốn



5. Dễ dàng tích hợp phần mềm ứng dụng
Hãy tưởng tượng, khách hàng chỉ cần 1 cú click chuột đã có thể liên lạc với tổng đài hotline của doanh nghiệp thông qua website. Thậm chí có thể gọi đến doanh nghiệp thông qua các ứng dụng đặt hàng có trên Google Play, Appstore..v.v.

Giả sử nhờ việc tích hợp CRM, tất cả thông tin và lịch sử giao dịch của khách hàng đều được hiển thị để nhân viên CSKH có thể chăm sóc khách hàng chu đáo và tận tình hơn. Nhờ đó, khách hàng luôn cảm thấy hài lòng với dịch vụ CSKH của doanh nghiệp bạn.



Ngoài 5 tính năng nổi trội trên, tổng đài pbx MiPBX™ còn có những tính năng ưu việt khác như: Call forward/ Call follows; Voice conference, ACD…

——

Mọi thắc mắc cần tư vấn xin gửi về email: info@mitek.vn hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi

1900 1238 | (+84)28 5404 1919 |0909 657 477 (Mr.Tuấn)

----------

